# Troy-Built Generator Review



## timlintz (Dec 27, 2013)

Because of all the recent power outages recently I thought I would give a quick review of my Troy-Built Generator (7500 watt). In a word, JUNK! I have had nothing but problems with it since I've had it. It has failed me the last three times Iv'e need it in in an emergency situation with various issues. This generator has not had heavy use and has proven to be undependable. 

One issue was the Stator/rotor. The repair facility got new parts and had to send them back because they were bad. I will never buy another Troy-built product.


----------

